# s.s. city of bombay 1937



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Here's another:


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

and the real thing at;

http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=4089


----------

